# true weight gain stories



## ray1411 (Mar 4, 2007)

does anyone know of any true weight gain stories? besides the ones on dimensions...or weight gain in high numbers?


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2007)

ray1411 said:


> does anyone know of any true weight gain stories? besides the ones on dimensions...or weight gain in high numbers?


 I went from 290-to-400 since I went on insulin. I would find that kind of weight-gain in a female to be rather erotic!
The Blazing 
FA WildMan,
Edgar


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 4, 2007)

My girl friend has gained almost 50 pounds since we started dating. but not purpously


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a true weight gain story:

Work all throughout high school, while managing and/or running track, compounded by being your friend's only source of transportation to school and her desperately-needed job. Be vegetarian. But be a bad salad-only vegetarian, who only eats once (or twice, if she's lucky) a day. Do this for several years.

Keep it at 121.5... never hitting that delicious 120.

Then go to college. Stop working. Stop running. Have access to food....have access to delicious vegetarian food that gives you a balanced diet.

Gain 40lbs. 

Then get two jobs, while taking a full course load, and running programs in your dorm. I have yet to see how this new development will affect me.


----------



## Shy Aurora (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine story is similar to yours Love Dubh only with higher numbers and a little more variance.

Through out high school I weighed approximately 190.

Then I went on exchange for a semester and lost twenty pounds.

When I got back I started engineering school and the soda (enough to keep most people awake for days) and the cheap college food pushed my weight up to between 240 and 250.


----------



## XGuy (Mar 5, 2007)

When I stopped playing sports I ballooned up from normal weight at probably 13, I'm 20 now and about 360 (but been there for a while). Not very exciting.


----------

